# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  ASA Error -1001047

## hittony

bonjour,

J'ai essay de crer un fichier bcp  partir d'une base IQ avec SnpsSqlUnload sous Oracle Data Integrator.

Hash Insert thrashing detected Node #4: rolling back. 

Ce message vous parle? :8O: 

Merci d'avance

----------

